# is this a good email template to send out to possible customer for printing shirts in my local area?



## lliwnhoj

Hi,

I am a dealer of transfer express. I already order a lot from this company including marketing kit. I do mostly print tshirt to our churches, and my tennis friends. I think tshirt printing business is a good business to market it. I am planning to expand and market my tshirt printing services to my local area. can you help me with that? I am not good too much in english communication because I am an immigrant. I just live alone. I am planning to send out email blasts to schools, businesses, churches, sports team, government, shows and many more. I made a sample email template that I could use to send out to establishment. Can you help me with the correct english grammar to write a letter? below is the letter that I wrote. here are some of my questions in marketing T-shirt printing services:

-How will I contact them? call each number one by one, mail, email, social networking sites?
-who is the best person to contact especially if i want to target the schools? the sports director, purchasing department, activity coordinator, principal, etc?? 
-do you have an email template which i can use to send out to people? if none, you should start making one to help out your customer like me.

please check if my email template below is correct. if recommend me to edit, add, delete somethings, please let me know. i am not good in english.

To: (name of the person)
(job title)

Topic: Offer to print T-shirts

Good Morning! My name is "________". I would like to offer the services that my business provides which is CUSTOM APPAREL PRINTING. I basically print mostly t-shirts for schools organizations (bands, PTA, Sports team, clubs, fraternities/sororities, etc), churches, charities, fund raising events, festivals, shows, local government, conventions, small businesses, and many more. Go to Thousands of Design Choices for Custom Printed Apparel & More | Easy Prints to choose any of our more than 5,000 design layout, clip art, fonts, colors, and printing options to choose from. I do high quality apparel printing at an affordable price. I could also do the design that you want for free or sometimes at a very low cost. Not only I print T-shirts, I also print custom-made banners, static clings, window decals, wall graphics, bumper stickers, helmet stickers, and many more.

If you are looking for a T-shirt printing company that is close to your location, you could contact me at (626)253-6587 or email me at [email protected]. I just live in Azusa city. There are very few or almost no Tshirt printing company that is located within 20 miles from azusa city. I could go to your place and discuss the design that you want for the the apparel. 

If you could also recommend me to some people or organization that you think might need my tshirt printing services, I could give you commission referral fee. 

Thank you very much and have a wonderful day. I am hoping for a kind reply.


John Will Baldonado
Custom Apparel Printer
(626)253-6587


----------



## Ice Titan

Pretty good letter, but you missed a few words.

There are very few or almost no Tshirt printing company that is located within 20 miles from azusa city

Companies that are located within 20 miles

It's too long, you lost me halfway through the letter. You drag on, i'd get rid of the we have 5000 templates and font and all that. 

kiss= keep it simple stupid, thats all you need. Tell them you can do it, we can meet up and make it happen, having them do all the work by searching through 5000 templates is way to much.

Just my opinion


----------



## lliwnhoj

Hi thank you for the reply. thank you also for replying to me. Do you know where could i get tips in marketing custom apparel printing especially in schools??


----------



## Ice Titan

I print T-shirts for a school and I contacted their booster club. I found out who was in charge of their shirts and such, asked how much they paid for shirts and beat their price.
I also contacted a couple of bars in my town, most bars have leagues each season, dart leagues and such. Contacted the owner(non franchise) and made a shirt for her, a logo that was fresh and not so dull or boring like their current logo. It isn't that I reinvented the wheel, it was a new look and the dart teams went crazy for the new fresh look, did a 30 shirt order last week. The jobs are out there, just have to look


----------



## SunEmbroidery

I've made some revisions. I agree that you should simplify your letter or no one will read it.


To: (name of the person)
(job title)

Topic: Offer to print T-shirts

Good Morning! My name is "________". I would like to offer my CUSTOM APPAREL PRINTING services. I print T-shirts for school organizations, churches and fund raising events. Go to Thousands of Design Choices for Custom Printed Apparel & More | Easy Prints to choose any of our more than 5,000 design layouts, clip art, fonts and printing options. We provide high quality apparel printing at an affordable price. We also print custom-made banners, static clings, window decals, wall graphics, bumper and helmet stickers. Please contact us at (626)253-6587 or email me at [email protected]! 

Thank you very much and have a wonderful day.


----------



## elijahnelson

recently i have bought some plain shirts for the screen printing...


----------

